# Route from Canada(Toronto) to Buffalo airport



## CSB

Can anyone tell me the best way to get to buffalo airport from the Queen Elizabeth Way (QEW). Do I cross the rainbow bridge or the peace bridge?


----------



## noson7982

I would Cross at the Lewiston- Queenston Bridge.


----------



## CSB

Any reason for the Lewiston-Queenston Bridge? It seems much longer on the map.


----------



## moonstone

I would take the Peace Bridge (Ft.Erie), we have always found that border crossing the best/fastest. You'll be right at I-190, take it down & around (south-easterly direction) to I-90 E & get off at exit 51 -you're there! We have found lots of truck traffic at Queenston-Lewiston and just lots of traffic in general at the Rainbow Bridge. If you cross at either of those two you'll also have the tolls at Grand Island.  JMHO of course!
~Diane


----------



## CSB

Thanks Diane. I was thinking about the tolls and the Peace Bridge looked better but the circular route confused me. I kept wondering - do I go north or south on I -190 and circle around?

Thanks for answering. I will try down & around.


----------



## Aldo

If you were entering into a sane nation, the Lewiston Bridge is the way to go.
But you aren't and it isn't.

Even now and then, the U.S. Border Patrol puts on a show to act as if they are some sort of functional agency which actually does something positive about controlling U.S. borders, and they shake down everybody trying to enter the U.S. legally.

When some mid-level supervisor in that region decides he needs to look as if he earns his pay, they choose the Lewiston crossing to stage their play at, because it backs traffic up into a rural area of Canada and doesn't tie up Canadian transportation routes too badly.

Last time we crossed at Lewiston, we sat there for 4 hours.

How many Mexicans crossed illegally over the southern border in that time?
About 800, as far as we can estimate.


----------



## noson7982

*Lewiston Queensto Bridge*

I feel this is the best choice. Yes there is a lot of truck traffic but the auto lane is usually very easy.Then its all highway to the airport.  Peace Bridge can be a nightmare if anything is going on in Buffalo and Truck traffic on this Bridge can be just as bad. The Buffalo Airport is North and east of Town.  The Peace bridge drops you off where you have to go north on the I 190 to the Sacjacua expressway to the Rt33 to the airport this route has a lot of traffic. 
Google maps, Mapquest and Yahoo Maps all suggest the Lewiston Queenston Bridge.
JMHO
Bob


----------



## aptiva

Cindy
First most important thing- from where we live -Use the 407. Saves so much time  (Tolls be damned) This takes you out to about Oakville, saving much aggravation from the 401 traffic. 
We use Lewiston bridge-190 (Buffalo) -to 290 (Buffalo) to Airport signs. You may, or may not, have to get on 90 for about 2 minutes to the airport.
The way to go when there is no stopping for shopping.  
Marie


----------



## Art

Cindy

The Queensston-Lewiston bridge is the way to go, so long as you don't pick a Saturday or holiday when there is heavy traffic to the US.  

After you cross the bridge take the I-190 to the I-290 (just south of the Grand Island south bridge).   There is a 75 cent toll coming onto the Island at the North Bridge.  Take the I-290 to the I-90 *West*.  Stay on the I-90 about one mile to the NY-33 East exit.   

NY-33 is an expressway (Kensington) until it gets to the airport.  At the traffic light where the expressway ends, continue straight ahead into the airport.

Bob is absolutely right about the potential for colossal back-ups at the Peace Bridge and heavy traffic from there to the airport.  Plus, the routing from the Peace Bridge to the Airport is circuitous and awkward.  If you take the south I-190 route from the Peace bridge (not recommended), you also will still have to pay a 75 cent toll.

Art


----------



## CSB

Thanks everyone. Just got back from the drive. Decided to take the Peace Bridge and the I 190 route. It was great and not much wait at the border crossing. Did not have to pay any 75 cent toll. 

Stayed the night at the Day's Inn and headed back to Toronto this morning. I intended to come back the same route but missed the turn off from NY 33 to I 90 East. Ended up driving through Buffalo.

Marie, we do take the 407 and have a transponder.


----------

